# Panic?



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

Whays the craic?

I am moving to BKK in August to start a new job, the salary is decent for Thailand (90,000BT approx) however due to paying off student loans and stuff this year i will be arriving with far less than i hoped for in July.

i presume my first pay day wont be til the end of september, abd I will only have 500 euro to last til then - i dont mind roughing it in hostels for the first month but i was wondering if anybody new what the storu was with bank/credit cards given that i can prive my salary? 

Advice on whether i will be able to surivive on the 500 for two monthd would also be appreciated. 

failing this anyone want to house and feed a homeless Irish guy for a month? haha

TM


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*Poor baby*

On the one hand, I agree. Thai employers seem considerably less attuned to the needs of new hires than Western employers, who might offer various forms of relocation assistance including loans.

On the other hand, it is a little tough to feel sorry for anybody earning ninety-thousand baht in Thailand, where most Westerners can only find work as English teachers, often paying as little as thirty-thousand. 

How did you manage to find such a high-paying position?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry, pretty much no chance in getting a credit card. Banks differ, but most will want a assurity of 150% of your limit deposited (sometimes with interest though). Other than this, they will want several months of bankstatements and payslips (signs of pay in your statements etc) on a verifiable Thai bank (usually their own records). With no assurity and no credit history here, there is more chance of winning the lottery on your first day I feel.

Can you not just borrow some from family before getting here or take a personal loan in your own country - your pay should allow you to pay it back easily enough.

PS: Teachers can earn lower than 20k a month and higher than 100k a month - depends where you teach and at what level.


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*I like those numbers. Well, one of them.*



KhwaamLap said:


> PS: Teachers can earn lower than 20k a month and higher than 100k a month - depends where you teach and at what level.


Please tell more about the ฿100K+ jobs. My services are always available to the highest bidder.


----------

